# BUST bust MONIQUE monique BIG CUTIE big cutie



## Velvet (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi guys n gals,
Hope all me Dimension mates are having a wondrous summer.
Just wanted to let you know that I lucked out and made it into the killer feminist magazine BUST July/August issue where I had an opportunity to speak my mind on lots of fatty issues.
MONIQUE'S FAT CHANCE, they shot it here in gay Paris and guess who got to be a judge? WOOHOO It was a blast!!! Def watch it, esp since I can't here in Paris, so be sure to report back, lol Monique was wonderful, as were the girls.
Low n behold I'm getting my makeup done at MAC in my hood and I see this big...cutieeeeeeee, and hey!!! I was able to meet the stunning and lovely Sasha!!! What a stunner and sweet as can be. 
Can you stand my hotel is having a fire drill???:doh: Must run
V


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 19, 2007)

All good news, great news... but running into Sasha is toooo damn funny. 

It's a fat world after all.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 19, 2007)

if they let you say a word mention dimentions website.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 19, 2007)

Very cool things happening Velvet! That is quiet a coincidence meeting Sasha clear across the world. James is truly the lucky dog being in town with so many beautiful fat girls!

Stan


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 19, 2007)

Fantastic on all fronts! (Well... except for that whole fire drill in the hotel thing.) Can't wait to see you judge the Fat Chance!


----------



## James (Jul 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool things happening Velvet! That is quiet a coincidence meeting Sasha clear across the world. James is truly the lucky dog being in town with so many beautiful fat girls!
> 
> Stan



yup  cant complain stan, can't complain  

it was totally amazing to bump into her - she called me 'Bournemouth' and we chatted a little, it was all about the international model link-up though.... photos to follow... oh yes pictures were taken


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jul 21, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Hi guys n gals,
> Hope all me Dimension mates are having a wondrous summer.
> Just wanted to let you know that I lucked out and made it into the killer feminist magazine BUST July/August issue where I had an opportunity to speak my mind on lots of fatty issues.
> MONIQUE'S FAT CHANCE, they shot it here in gay Paris and guess who got to be a judge? WOOHOO It was a blast!!! Def watch it, esp since I can't here in Paris, so be sure to report back, lol Monique was wonderful, as were the girls.
> ...


AWESOME!! definately watching it now


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you!
Isnt that the b e s t though!?! And what a great gal! And Bornmouth, what a sweetheart 
XO
Velvet




AnnMarie said:


> All good news, great news... but running into Sasha is toooo damn funny.
> 
> It's a fat world after all.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2007)

I have included DIMENSIONS in interviews, fear not. 





gangstadawg said:


> if they let you say a word mention dimentions website.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Stan,
Thanks very much!
I'm always up to meet folks from our diverse community and it was a great pleasure indeed!
All the best to you,
Velvet



fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool things happening Velvet! That is quiet a coincidence meeting Sasha clear across the world. James is truly the lucky dog being in town with so many beautiful fat girls!
> 
> Stan


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey,
Thanks! 
Yeah the fire drill thing was both a bore and a novelty as I always stay with friends when in London but couldnt that nite so it just made me appreciate them all the more, as braless at 11pm out in the city streets is no fun! lol 
XO
Velvet




out.of.habit said:


> Fantastic on all fronts! (Well... except for that whole fire drill in the hotel thing.) Can't wait to see you judge the Fat Chance!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2007)

My Bounemouth! Wasnt sure I could mention you given the number of guys that would kill to be in your shoes, lol It was great to meet you and please hit me with the pix bro 
Hope you made it to Sacre Couer ok and thanks again for helping with the luggage, you're an angel.
XO
Velvet



James said:


> yup  cant complain stan, can't complain
> 
> it was totally amazing to bump into her - she called me 'Bournemouth' and we chatted a little, it was all about the international model link-up though.... photos to follow... oh yes pictures were taken


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool! Thanks Rhonda hope you and yours are well.
XO
Velvet



BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> AWESOME!! definately watching it now


----------



## James (Jul 22, 2007)

Velvet said:


> My Bounemouth! Wasnt sure I could mention you given the number of guys that would kill to be in your shoes, lol It was great to meet you and please hit me with the pix bro
> Hope you made it to Sacre Couer ok and thanks again for helping with the luggage, you're an angel.
> XO
> Velvet



no probs Velvet - it was a pleasure - here's one of the pics. I'll pm you a link to the others on flickr x 

View attachment velvshawn.jpg


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jul 22, 2007)

Great picture. You both look quite pretty. I love the setting.......MAC! I love me some MAC (just bought some new eyeshadow last night  )


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 22, 2007)

Cute pic, ladies!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 22, 2007)

Monique:
She is not afraid to say what is on her mind and I commend her for doing that sort of thing. She has a 17 year old and she married her High School Sweetheart and thats very lucky how many times do you think you're going to find your HS Sweetheart down the road of life not married just living life its slim to none and she has 21 month old Twin Boys she's such a strong woman 
I caught one episode on Vacation of Monique's Fat Chance and now we have Digital Cable but not Oxygen we need to get it because so many things come on Oxygen


----------



## mateo4531 (Jul 24, 2007)

James said:


> no probs Velvet - it was a pleasure - here's one of the pics. I'll pm you a link to the others on flickr x



Oh dear God...You ladies are making me lose my mind...Ahh!!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 24, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Monique:
> She is not afraid to say what is on her mind and I commend her for doing that sort of thing. She has a 17 year old and she married her High School Sweetheart and thats very lucky how many times do you think you're going to find your HS Sweetheart down the road of life not married just living life its slim to none and she has 21 month old Twin Boys she's such a strong woman
> I caught one episode on Vacation of Monique's Fat Chance and now we have Digital Cable but not Oxygen we need to get it because so many things come on Oxygen



This is why I think is a cool role model for size acceptance.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Bournemouth! I look forward to seeing the rest.
Quite a beauty that gal a yours!!!
Big kiss,
Velvet




James said:


> no probs Velvet - it was a pleasure - here's one of the pics. I'll pm you a link to the others on flickr x


----------



## Velvet (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Robin! I do love MAC!!! 



Robin Rocks said:


> Great picture. You both look quite pretty. I love the setting.......MAC! I love me some MAC (just bought some new eyeshadow last night  )


----------



## Velvet (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Ash,
THANKS! 




ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pic, ladies!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 26, 2007)

She is a great woman!


ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Monique:
> She is not afraid to say what is on her mind and I commend her for doing that sort of thing. She has a 17 year old and she married her High School Sweetheart and thats very lucky how many times do you think you're going to find your HS Sweetheart down the road of life not married just living life its slim to none and she has 21 month old Twin Boys she's such a strong woman
> I caught one episode on Vacation of Monique's Fat Chance and now we have Digital Cable but not Oxygen we need to get it because so many things come on Oxygen


----------



## Velvet (Jul 26, 2007)

lol Thanks Babe!
 




mateo4531 said:


> Oh dear God...You ladies are making me lose my mind...Ahh!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes indeed! 





EtobicokeFA said:


> This is why I think is a cool role model for size acceptance.


----------



## wistful (Jul 27, 2007)

Velvet I picked up the issue of Bust over this past weekend..Fantastic interview and pic!! Thanks so much for representing the big girls with such style *and* substance.


----------



## largehipslover (Jul 27, 2007)

Velvet never ceases to amaze me... whoo hoo!
BTW that's a very cute (and curvaceous) pic!


----------



## Fairia (Jul 27, 2007)

Good news all around Velvet! I'm still hoping I put in my effort to make my dreams come true.


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 28, 2007)

James said:


> no probs Velvet - it was a pleasure - here's one of the pics. I'll pm you a link to the others on flickr x



*WOW! You guys are breathtakingly beautiful! How wonderful to be involved with Monique and her new show. Best of luck to you both!

Aurora*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 28, 2007)

Watching Mo'Nique's FAT Chance right now... your segment was great, Velvet. Love your apartment! (was that really it?)


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Watching Mo'Nique's FAT Chance right now... your segment was great, Velvet. Love your apartment! (was that really it?)


I was weeping with the sheer it's-finally-happening of it all, but it could be 'cause I did get plotzed with friends earlier. Still, quite cathartic.


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jul 29, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Hi guys n gals,
> Hope all me Dimension mates are having a wondrous summer.
> Just wanted to let you know that I lucked out and made it into the killer feminist magazine BUST July/August issue where I had an opportunity to speak my mind on lots of fatty issues.
> MONIQUE'S FAT CHANCE, they shot it here in gay Paris and guess who got to be a judge? WOOHOO It was a blast!!! Def watch it, esp since I can't here in Paris, so be sure to report back, lol Monique was wonderful, as were the girls.
> ...


Hi Velvet,
You are beautiful, darling! I just saw Mo'Nique's show and it was WONDERFUL. Brought tears to my eyes. All the women were spectacular and Mo'Nique was fabulous with her size acceptance speeches. I was intrigued by the judges as I thought there would be more BBW judges. I thought you were beautiful and glad you represented the judges. What a wonderful treat to be in Paris with Mo and the gals. Congratulations!
Peace and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Tragdor (Jul 29, 2007)

darn I missed the show, an other times when its on? TV guide seems to say no.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 29, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> darn I missed the show, an other times when its on? TV guide seems to say no.



It came on twice Saturday and it comes on again Sunday at 1:30pm and 6pm...pacific time.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Wistful,
Thank you so much for the support I really appreciate it.
I feel fortunate to be able to rep for cool cats like you!
Kiss kiss,
Velvet




wistful said:


> Velvet I picked up the issue of Bust over this past weekend..Fantastic interview and pic!! Thanks so much for representing the big girls with such style *and* substance.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Aw, Thanks Largehipslover! What a great name btw. 
XO
Velvet


;511851]Velvet never ceases to amaze me... whoo hoo!
BTW that's a very cute (and curvaceous) pic![/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Fairia, I have no doubt that you will!!!
X O
Velvet

;511887]Good news all around Velvet! I'm still hoping I put in my effort to make my dreams come true.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you Aurora! It was indeed a great experience.
Big kiss,
Velvet




1;512455]*WOW! You guys are breathtakingly beautiful! How wonderful to be involved with Monique and her new show. Best of luck to you both!

Aurora*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Samantha,
Oh goody was it?! I havent a clue as can't see it here in Europe obviously so its great you posted, Thanks! Yep thats my apt., once you get up the five flights of stairs,lol
Kiss,
Velvet



NY;513169]Watching Mo'Nique's FAT Chance right now... your segment was great, Velvet. Love your apartment! (was that really it?)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Nedsydotes!
Thanks, plotzed or not:kiss2: 
XO
Velvet




Sonntag;513332]I was weeping with the sheer it's-finally-happening of it all, but it could be 'cause I did get plotzed with friends earlier. Still, quite cathartic.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Lisa,
Thanks so much, I cant wait to see the show. 
Its great to see that such shows are in the making!
Big kiss,
Velvet




RockfordBBW;513351]Hi Velvet,
You are beautiful, darling! I just saw Mo'Nique's show and it was WONDERFUL. Brought tears to my eyes. All the women were spectacular and Mo'Nique was fabulous with her size acceptance speeches. I was intrigued by the judges as I thought there would be more BBW judges. I thought you were beautiful and glad you represented the judges. What a wonderful treat to be in Paris with Mo and the gals. Congratulations!
Peace and Love,
Lisa[/QUOTE]


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Wish I could help but I'm clueless in Paris.
Kisses,
Velvet



Tragdor said:


> darn I missed the show, an other times when its on? TV guide seems to say no.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Ebony! 




EbonySSBBW said:


> It came on twice Saturday and it comes on again Sunday at 1:30pm and 6pm...pacific time.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jul 29, 2007)

hey velvet

saw you on the tv here on comcast cable in San Francisco...not only did they repeat it all weekend, they put it on OnDemand, so people can just go to their cable TV, and watch the program whenever they want!

you looked fabulous of course and the seen at your home was awesome....any behind the scenes commentary you can offer? what were the ladies really like?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Velvet....

What a wonderful show. You were wonderful.

The girls were all real: real-sized in a variety of shapes. Each was beautiful in their own way. My favorate line, I believe, was during the body painting segment and Ngozi (being painted as a flower) responded saying...."I'm blooming." I have no fear admitting the show moved me to tears at times. The show did a good job, I thought, capturing some of the emotional experience of the whole event. Seeing someone come out as beautiful is arresting.....beautiful. I was entertained, appreciative, and moved.

You were great. You helped give the show its "real" feel to it. I, too, loved your apartment. I don't know what it was like shooting it or how the other personalities were like off the set, but it was a delight to watch. I enjoyed seeing you on TV and saying, "She's on Dim...?!" (I had forgotten you were going to be on.)

Hats off to you and those ladies. 

bpp


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey there,
Thats so cool!
Glad it went over well and Im excited to see it someday.
Behind the scenes everyone was genuinely sweet as be!
It was a great experience.
Big kiss,
Velvet





fanofdimensions said:


> hey velvet
> 
> saw you on the tv here on comcast cable in San Francisco...not only did they repeat it all weekend, they put it on OnDemand, so people can just go to their cable TV, and watch the program whenever they want!
> 
> you looked fabulous of course and the seen at your home was awesome....any behind the scenes commentary you can offer? what were the ladies really like?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi BPP,
Thanks ever so much! I have heard only good things with regaurds to the show so I am excited to see it someday. It was great to participâte in my 'hometown',lol
Glad you enjoyed it and thanks again!
Velvet 





bigplaidpants said:


> Hey Velvet....
> 
> What a wonderful show. You were wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## largehipslover (Jul 30, 2007)

fanofdimensions said:


> hey velvet
> 
> saw you on the tv here on comcast cable in San Francisco...not only did they repeat it all weekend, they put it on OnDemand, so people can just go to their cable TV, and watch the program whenever they want!



fanofdimensions, which channel was it on? I'd love to watch it too...


----------



## fanofdimensions (Aug 1, 2007)

comcast in each city is a bit different (why I have no idea) but in the city of san francisco it is on digital cable channel 165. It is also on the OnDemand channel so you can watch it whenever you like.

it's great, velvet rocks as always!



largehipslover said:


> fanofdimensions, which channel was it on? I'd love to watch it too...


----------



## Mishty (Aug 1, 2007)

You were AWESOME Miss Velvet!!
When you came on screen I started stuttering and going "Oh Oh Thats her! thats velvet!! oh..she's so prettty" everyone thought I was looney.... oh well!


Awesome job chica!:bow:


----------



## Velvet (Aug 3, 2007)

:wubu: THANKS!!!



fanofdimensions said:


> comcast in each city is a bit different (why I have no idea) but in the city of san francisco it is on digital cable channel 165. It is also on the OnDemand channel so you can watch it whenever you like.
> 
> it's great, velvet rocks as always!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Missblueyedeath,
Thanks so very much!!! You are too funny Very sweet of you!
It was a very good time and a nice supportive event.
Have a great day, you have made mine!
XO
Velvet




;517074]You were AWESOME Miss Velvet!!
When you came on screen I started stuttering and going "Oh Oh Thats her! thats velvet!! oh..she's so prettty" everyone thought I was looney.... oh well!


Awesome job chica!:bow:[/QUOTE]


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Hi guys n gals,
> Hope all me Dimension mates are having a wondrous summer.
> Just wanted to let you know that I lucked out and made it into the killer feminist magazine BUST July/August issue where I had an opportunity to speak my mind on lots of fatty issues.
> MONIQUE'S FAT CHANCE, they shot it here in gay Paris and guess who got to be a judge? WOOHOO It was a blast!!! Def watch it, esp since I can't here in Paris, so be sure to report back, lol Monique was wonderful, as were the girls.
> ...




hey i'm new to the board, but an avid reader of bust.. your interview in this month's issue was quite hilarious


----------



## Velvet (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Troubadours,
Killer avatar pic, you are a _beauty_!
Thanks so much, yeah we had fun, they are good people that BUSTy crew. Just said what I think. 
I had someone say I shouldn't have dissed Anna Wintour, as my modeling career shall surely suffer..I laughed heartily.
Best,
V 


;518693]hey i'm new to the board, but an avid reader of bust.. your interview in this month's issue was quite hilarious [/QUOTE]


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree you where great on the show!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 4, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Hey Troubadours,
> Killer avatar pic, you are a _beauty_!
> Thanks so much, yeah we had fun, they are good people that BUSTy crew. Just said what I think.
> I had someone say I shouldn't have dissed Anna Wintour, as my modeling career shall surely suffer..I laughed heartily.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


:blush: thank you, seriously! also it's always nice to hear the bust folks are nice.. i've always fantasized about getting an internship there


----------



## Velvet (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Man! 




EtobicokeFA said:


> I agree you where great on the show!


----------



## biackrlng (Aug 5, 2007)

whenn is it on again


----------



## Velvet (Aug 5, 2007)

Sure thing! Next I hit NYC I wanna shoot ya, u can check my photography out under the lil' Velvetography section,

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=7586926

No doubt interning there would be a kick!
X O
V



:blush: thank you, seriously! also it's always nice to hear the bust folks are nice.. i've always fantasized about getting an internship there[/QUOTE]


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

Velvet said:


> Sure thing! Next I hit NYC I wanna shoot ya, u can check my photography out under the lil' Velvetography section,
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=7586926
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

your photos are unbelievable awesome! thanks pretty lady :bow:


----------

